# mscuppycakes.com?



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 3, 2009)

Has anyone bought anything from there? Can you tell me how long it took to receive your order?


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought items from her in April or late March. It took maybe 2-3 days for her to post the items and I got them a week after she shipped them (I'm in Europe).


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 4, 2009)

it takes like 5-8 days and i used to live in the LA area which is where it is shipped from. everytime i've ordered from this site, they have shorted me something whether it's a pair of lashes or a lipstick. sometimes they respond to ur emails, sometimes they don't. i don't think i'll buy from them again. it's to much of a hassle.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Yeah I ordered from them August 22nd and I haven't received anything from them or an email even saying it has been shipped. I'm kind of annoyed >.<


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah i ordered sometime before the 20th of august, maybe hte 18th or 19th? and my order only just arrived yesterday. i am in ireland though so it was obviously gonna take a bit longer, but i ordered from them a while back and received my order quickly. i suppose it depends how busy they are and stuff! oh and also my order was short 2 pairs of eyelashes.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 4, 2009)

Not many have had a good experience with them.  I was going to buy some NYX from them but it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## lauram (Sep 8, 2009)

i ordered a palette from that site about a month ago, it only took a week to get to me, not bad at all


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 8, 2009)

this is their peak season, so orders do take longer to process. i've personally ordered from them 5 times and have had no issues.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 9, 2009)

I still haven't gotten my order after like 2 and a half weeks and I haven't even received a message saying my order has been shipped. It's kind of frustrating.


----------



## SunKissDLuster (Sep 11, 2009)

I HATE THEM! I placed my order over a month ago and they haven't responded to any of my emails asking where it is! I have sent SO many emails and they don't have the decency to reply. I am a poor college kid trying to start doing freelance makeup and I can't afford to just waste money for nothing. I am so livid with them!

HORRIBLE company! WORST customer service I have ever experienced in my life! 

Go find NYX and Red Cherry lashes at somewhere dependable and just as cheap!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SunKissDLuster* 

 
_I HATE THEM! I placed my order over a month ago and they haven't responded to any of my emails asking where it is! I have sent SO many emails and they don't have the decency to reply. I am a poor college kid trying to start doing freelance makeup and I can't afford to just waste money for nothing. I am so livid with them!

HORRIBLE company! WORST customer service I have ever experienced in my life! 

Go find NYX and Red Cherry lashes at somewhere dependable and just as cheap!_

 
beautychoice has the worst customer service...but i digress. yea order from somewhere else if u can. try to avoid mscuppycakes. i don't think it's a coincidence that so many people have been shorted lashes or lipsticks. not cool


----------



## SacredSiren4MAC (Dec 4, 2009)

I ordered from them back over the summer and it took about two weeks to get my order... nothing too awful, not good either... I was shorted a lipstick on my order, but I e-mailed them and they replaced it... they don't provide the best communication or service, but overall I wasn't really unhappy...


----------



## Nicala (Dec 4, 2009)

I've ordered from them in July (peak season) and it took about 10 days to receive my order when I live next to the city where it is shipped from. I received my order complete, so I have no complaints.


----------



## manderz86 (Dec 8, 2009)

hmm it took about 10 days for my package to reach Germany so no complaints there, but they DID short me one lipstick. I use my UK bank for paypal so I lost only 70p or something & I didn't think much of it, but now I'm seeing that it's happened to so many, they seem a bit dodgy & I don't think I'll be ordering again.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 8, 2009)

Isn't she a member on here?


----------



## Nicala (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Isn't she a member on here?_

 
I believe so!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

if you're looking for nyx products, your best bet is cherryculture.  they're way more professional, and they're always haveing sales on nyx.  just glancing at the prices at the cuppycakes site i already know that cherryculture is cheaper.  plus, they have really quick shipping!  and they're reliable!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

also i can't believe that someone would do that!  short all their orders like that, no no!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queli13* 

 
_if you're looking for nyx products, your best bet is cherryculture.  they're way more professional, and they're always haveing sales on nyx.  just glancing at the prices at the cuppycakes site i already know that cherryculture is cheaper.  plus, they have really quick shipping!  and they're reliable!_

 
Actually, cherry culture has been known for shorting people's order's, too. I ordered once from them and did not have a problem with them either.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Actually, cherry culture has been known for shorting people's order's, too. I ordered once from them and did not have a problem with them either._

 

The difference is that CC--being a company rather than a single person--will always respond to your queries. I've never had a single problem with CC; they always respond to me and fix any messed-up orders. The story doesn't seem to be quite the same for Ms. Cuppycakes.


----------



## Annalese24 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have ordered from them several times... all my products came and shipping was fast. I will def order from her again. I do know how it feels to be ripped off my a company (archtype... damn you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) so I feel your pain....


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 2, 2010)

is this the same Mscuppycakes on Livejournal?


----------



## luxury (Feb 2, 2010)

I've ordered and my items shipped within a week no complaints.


----------

